# pink shuji theme?



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

i remember seeing mobilesensei posting on twitter about making a pink theme for the girls but ive searched everywhere for it, anyone know where its at?


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Try mydroidworld. Mobile_sensei has his own section in the forums. Probably in there.


----------



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks ill try that


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very welcome.


----------



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

I couldn't actually find anything..


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats strange... I saw on twitter he had the theme. Figured it would be on mydroidworld. I will see if I can find it


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Find his twitter page.. the link was a direct download for the theme


----------

